# Lowendtalk/Lowendbox 2nd Quarter 2014 - *Unofficial* Top VPS Provider Results



## drmike (Jul 13, 2014)

Like the past few LET/LEB quarterlies, here I go again...

These are the unofficial result totals for the Q22014 Lowendtalk Top VPS Provider voting that closed earlier today (albeit 30+ hours late).


+---------------------+--------+-------+----------------+
| name | points | votes | averagevote |
+---------------------+--------+-------+----------------+
| RamNode | 139 | 58 | 2.396551724138 |
| Prometeus | 99 | 36 | 2.75 |
| VPSDime | 52 | 23 | 2.260869565217 |
| Iniz | 49 | 19 | 2.578947368421 |
| Crissic | 48 | 25 | 1.92 |
| Backupsy | 35 | 18 | 1.944444444444 |
| drServer | 34 | 13 | 2.615384615385 |
| Inception Hosting | 32 | 17 | 1.882352941176 |
| Digital Ocean | 31 | 15 | 2.066666666667 |
| BuyVM | 31 | 13 | 2.384615384615 |
| CatalystHost | 26 | 10 | 2.6 |
| vultr | 24 | 16 | 1.5 |
| MyCustomHosting | 17 | 9 | 1.888888888889 |
| HostUs | 14 | 5 | 2.8 |
| Winity | 13 | 5 | 2.6 |
| CloudShards | 13 | 5 | 2.6 |
| SecureDragon | 12 | 6 | 2 |
| iwStack  | 9 | 4 | 2.25 |
| DelimiterVPS | 9 | 4 | 2.25 |
| Lowendspirit | 8 | 7 | 1.142857142857 |
| xvmlabs | 8 | 4 | 2 |
| Onepoundwebhosting | 7 | 2 | 3.5 |
| BandwagonHost | 7 | 7 | 1 |
| EDIS | 7 | 3 | 2.333333333333 |
| OneAsiaHost | 6 | 2 | 3 |
| sz1hosting | 5 | 1 | 5 |
| Forthcloud | 5 | 1 | 5 |
| MediaTemple | 5 | 1 | 5 |
| Hostigation | 5 | 4 | 1.25 |
| Castlegem | 5 | 2 | 2.5 |
| VMbox.co | 4 | 4 | 1 |
| Rijx | 4 | 4 | 1 |
| VirtuaClub | 4 | 4 | 1 |
| Fliphost | 4 | 3 | 1.333333333333 |
| FAPVPS | 4 | 3 | 1.333333333333 |
| OVH | 4 | 2 | 2 |
| OpenITC | 4 | 2 | 2 |
| DotVPS | 4 | 2 | 2 |
| BlueVM | 3 | 2 | 1.5 |
| Hosthatch | 3 | 3 | 1 |
| FreshRoastedHosting | 3 | 1 | 3 |
| toshost | 3 | 1 | 3 |
| Wable | 3 | 2 | 1.5 |
| Ramhost | 3 | 2 | 1.5 |
| lunanode | 2 | 1 | 2 |
| Ixam-Hosting | 2 | 1 | 2 |
| Quadcone | 2 | 1 | 2 |
| ITLDC | 2 | 1 | 2 |
| i-83 | 2 | 2 | 1 |
| GoodHosting | 2 | 2 | 1 |
| IperWeb | 2 | 1 | 2 |
| Colorhost.de | 2 | 1 | 2 |
| MCH | 2 | 1 | 2 |
| Terafire | 2 | 2 | 1 |
| WeLoveServers | 2 | 2 | 1 |
| GinerNet | 2 | 2 | 1 |
| AnyNode | 2 | 1 | 2 |
| ChicagoVPS | 2 | 2 | 1 |
| Servarica | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| DeployFalcon | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| Torqhost | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| myrsk | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| Crowncloud | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| Cloudive | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| IPXCore | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| Fusioned.net | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| VaporNode | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| XLVPS | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| RansomIT | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| VolumeDrive | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| SSDVirt | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| MaximumVPS | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| ultravps | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| Leapswitch | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| domflow.it | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| XenPower | 1 | 1 | 1 |
| Linode | 1 | 1 | 1 |
+---------------------+--------+-------+----------------+


Notes: 

1. These are unaudited.  Subject to fubars and perhaps votes removed by LE* staff

2. Votes designated for Oktay were applied to his first alphasort company Backupsy

3. I have yet to combo meal lump sub-companies for multiple company operators, maybe next time.

4. Total votes cast and counted in Q22014 was: 409

5. Total voters who participated in Q22014 was: 171

6. Compared to Q12014 votes casted were down by: 26%~

7. Compared to Q12014 voters were down by: 29%~

8. Ramnode's total vote points were down 43% compared to Q12014 (244 vs. 171).

9. Prometeus' total vote points were down 24% compared to Q12014 (147 vs. 111).

10.  These are combo totals (might be missing one of their sub companies  ) for the more well known multiple company operators:

VPSDIME 52
Backupsy 35
Winity 13
DotVPS 4
Cloudive 1
============
105 points


Prometeus 99
Iperweb 2
iwStack 9
XenPower1
============
111 points


Inception Hosting 32
Lowend Spirit 8
======================
40 points


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2014)

Congrats to @Nick_A, @prometeus / @Mao_Member_no_signature, @serverian, @Patrick, @SkylarM, and everyone else.

Results, as usual, are as expected. Looks good.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 13, 2014)

> These are combo totals (might be missing one of their sub companies  ) for the more well known multiple company operators:


you left one combo out...

ColoCrossing DC based, LEB/LET heavily promoted

----------------

BlueVM 3

ChicagoVPS 2

123Systems 0

HudsonValleyHost 0

GreenValueHost 0

The 50 or so B2net LEB brands 0

The 50 or so other LEB CC generic brands 0

----------------------------------

TOTAL 5


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> you left one combo out...
> 
> ColoCrossing DC based, LEB/LET heavily promoted
> 
> ...


It is comical that as much coverage these brands get, the egos of those who represent them and their claims... they don't seem to do so hot in these community polls.

I'm sure a few of those brands would claim to be the biggest and best in the industry, but the poll results always show something different than that.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 13, 2014)

I think MCH is My Custom Hosting   I could be wrong.


----------



## drmike (Jul 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Of course, that same list showed Linode at the bottom which Linode is certainly better than most of those so it's not a perfect list... but you get what I am trying to say.


Well, Linode isn't lowend... They don't offer anything at $7 or below, right  ?  So that vote *should* be tossed.

I recall little hissy fit in past voting where someone or sometwo complained about ahhh DigitalOcean being included... who does sell in the price point and who has had a LEB offer...   Both DO and Vultr continue to have good showings in the quarterlies mainly due to their giveways on credit.. Once the credit match fun money gets spent, downhill popularity slide..

Definitely remains challenging and unclear on the voting over there...

As usual the winner will be represented as having 139 votes when in fact,  they had 58 VOTERS vote for them....

Get down to like 10th-12th place and talking about literally 10 votes to get you there...


----------



## drmike (Jul 13, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> I think MCH is My Custom Hosting   I could be wrong.


That definitely will get cleaned up later  and noted.... derp....

Next quarterly I think I will have enhancements... and do group and ungrouped totals... just because people are meh about it...


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> Well, Linode isn't lowend... They don't offer anything at $7 or below, right  ?  So that vote *should* be tossed.



You're fast. You quoted me before I removed that snippit from my post. But yeah, KLinode isn't lowend and most people on LET would be appalled that their price isn't less than drive-through meal. Linode is solid, but probably not as used there due to the price and the fact they don't participate in the community.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> Well, Linode isn't lowend...


It is if you count the $50 credit they gave away 2 weeks ago to new signups.


----------



## drmike (Jul 13, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> It is if you count the $50 credit they gave away 2 weeks ago to new signups.


But even if they gave you $50 somehow, they want like $20 for a plan on the low side, right?


----------



## serverian (Jul 13, 2014)

@drmike, one of us don't know how to count 

Edit: It was me!


----------



## drmike (Jul 13, 2014)

All good @serverian, I didn't catch your original post... Things are subject to distraction fubars, fat fingering values, etc.... Proximate suffices here and there....  

Congrats on your strong showing in the voting.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> But even if they gave you $50 somehow, they want like $20 for a plan on the low side, right?


They recently introduced a $10 1GB plan.  It's still not low end but it's competitive with DO/Vultr and the small difference between $10 and $7 might attract some "low end" customers who have been burned by picking the wrong providers and are looking for something with a proven track record of reliability.


----------



## Mid (Jul 14, 2014)

oh no! vpsB comes in 10th place


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 14, 2014)

Good to see @drserver in the top


----------



## MannDude (Jul 14, 2014)

Mid said:


> oh no! vpsB comes in 10th place


vpsB isn't a VPS provider? By my count 10th place would be BuyVM...


----------



## SwitchBlade (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh wow, LET still hasn't posted the results yet. I read both sites and have service with providers listed in the top. Funny to see this here and not there.


----------



## mikho (Jul 14, 2014)

SwitchBlade said:


> Oh wow, LET still hasn't posted the results yet. I read both sites and have service with providers listed in the top. Funny to see this here and not there.


Maarten said it will be posted in a week and most likely the post will have offers from the top listed providers (like previous posts).


----------



## drmike (Jul 14, 2014)

SwitchBlade said:


> Oh wow, LET still hasn't posted the results yet. I read both sites and have service with providers listed in the top. Funny to see this here and not there.


Welcome to vpsB, where the professionals roam 

LET gets to results... In fairness counting takes time... about 2 hours...

Contacting the top X winners and getting offers for the results post takes time too...

Give them two weeks.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 14, 2014)

Not counting how long it has to sit waiting in the owner's inbox for approval.  _"Can we give the award to these guys, or do we need to doctor the counts and come up with more arbitrary rules?"_


----------



## Mid (Jul 15, 2014)

MannDude said:


> vpsB isn't a VPS provider? By my count 10th place would be BuyVM...


my guess is BuyVM guys run vpsBoard, I may be wrong (but may be wright also  )

vpsboard.com whois is protected

it is hosted at Frantech, parent company of buyvm


----------



## drmike (Jul 15, 2014)

^--- that's funny.  Been a long history about who and what vpsBoard is / came to be / etc.  If you are new, lots of catching up to do.

Curtis owns, runs, babysits and copes with vpsBoard....

BuyVM is a provider like all the rest here. BuyVM however is used to host parts of vpsBoard.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 15, 2014)

Mid said:


> my guess is BuyVM guys run vpsBoard, I may be wrong (but may be wright also  )
> 
> vpsboard.com whois is protected
> 
> it is hosted at Frantech, parent company of buyvm


Not quite  We pay full price on our ad spot and had to contend for it just like the rest. The only reason we got it and others didn't is that we replied to the sales emails w/ payment faster than others  Curtis ran the site for quite a few months before the LE* civil war.

Curtis is a client like the rest.

As for us, we don't take part in LE past my few replies here/there. We don't promote ourselves really past an announcement once a year maybe. We run no promo's/sales threads nor do we take part in much coupon pushing. Infact, the only coupon we've ever run was for DailyServerDeals.

Like it or not LE's an easy market to manipulate to place high in polls....but i'll leave it at that 

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jul 15, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Curtis ran the site for quite a few months before the LE* civil war.


vpsBoard:

Creation Date: 2012-11-27 01:16:00Z

Forum went up months later I do believe...  Early 2013.

LET hacks, admin access given to everyone, ColoCrossing found in there running things, was that May 12th, 2013.

Yeppers,  @MannDude, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah he bought the domain from an auction and setup a forum. That hack definitely contributed to a lot of LE whining.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 15, 2014)

> In fact, the only coupon we've ever run was for DailyServerDeals.


DailyServerDeals is hosted at RamNode.  Ponies and Rams  .   But wait, it gets even worse. VPSBoard's Piwik install is hosted at DigitalOcean! The plot thickens...


----------



## Mid (Jul 15, 2014)

> The only reason we got it and others didn't is that we replied to the sales emails w/ payment faster than others


You want every one to believe this? 

I may not be experienced, but I got it right (poor drmike even nearing 5000 posts, couldn't figure it out  anyhow, congrats on your 5000)

I was not talking about participation in LE*, but about who is running vpsB.

"Francisco" has 1684 posts (domain owner of buyvm)

"Aldryic C'boas" has 1697 posts

both have buyvm signature (this is not promoting, all should understand this  )

both joined early 2013 (probably just after vpbB launch)

I am not complaining here, why hide behind?

But, if you decided to hide, you shouldn't be caught, right?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 15, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> DailyServerDeals is hosted at RamNode.  Ponies and Rams  .   But wait, it gets even worse. VPSBoard's Piwik install is hosted at DigitalOcean! The plot thickens...


And I backup and have a dev server at AnyNode too, oh and the WHMCS install to bill advertisers is hosted at... Hostigation!

That makes vpsBoard hosted by BuyVM, RamNode, AnyNode, DigitalOcean and Hostigation. Oh! DNS is hosted by Rage4. I pay full price for all the servers. All advertisers, regardless if I host with them or not pay for their ads too.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 15, 2014)

Mid said:


> You want every one to believe this?
> 
> 
> I may not be experienced, but I got it right (poor drmike even nearing 5000 posts, couldn't figure it out  anyhow, congrats on your 5000)
> ...



It's true. When advertising began here I think Fran (BuyVM) and Phil (KnightSwarm / Flexible Gaming) were the first two official advertisers and they've renewed each month. You'll find there are a handful of others who adopted early, too. Prometeus and Hostigation were right behind them.


You can see a complete list of active advertisers and their time having advertised here: http://a.vpsboard.com/data/public/ , you can view the member list and see who signed up to vpsBoard and in what order here https://vpsboard.com/members/?sort_key=members_display_name&sort_order=asc&max_results=20&sort_key=joined


When vpsBoard first started it was hosted at RocketVPS. It quickly died when LET died after being hit with a ton of traffic, both from visitors and from DDoS. I then moved it onto BuyVM's DDoS filtered service in Vegas to get it back up and running. Simple concept.


----------



## drmike (Jul 15, 2014)

Mid said:


> You want every one to believe this?
> 
> I may not be experienced, but I got it right (poor drmike even nearing 5000 posts, couldn't figure it out  anyhow, congrats on your 5000)
> 
> ...


Hey I give you credit for stirring the pot and if you truely are new, I feel your questioning as positive.

I've been at this a LONG TIME....  So someone like Mann and Fran running a scamola on me, bahaha,  it would be funny.

When you catch up reading about 300 of my choice posts,  you will see...

But the conspiracy thickens... Cause you know RamNode came in first again... and well... @NickA certainly has an "investment" in vpsBoard too....  and DigitalOcean ranked up there near the top too, cause they have an "investment" in vpsBoard....

So vpsBoard came in 1st, 9th and 10th....  Yeah, that's the story...


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 15, 2014)

Mid said:


> You want every one to believe this?
> 
> I may not be experienced, but I got it right (poor drmike even nearing 5000 posts, couldn't figure it out  anyhow, congrats on your 5000)
> 
> ...


Wow you've done your research...Lulz... 

If you actually did any hard research I am surprised your not claiming I own vpsBoard.. I employed Curtis from before this domain was registered up until May of last year when I sold my company. So you can say Mayyybe vpsBoard wouldn't exist if it wasn't for me? idk. 

Hell it even took me a couple weeks after he started this forum I think it was because I got tired of him mentioning it every day.


----------



## drmike (Jul 15, 2014)

Keyser Soze.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 15, 2014)

Topsy Kretts!  :lol: 



drmike said:


> Keyser Soze.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 15, 2014)

Colocrossing secretly owns it. Wink.


----------



## drmike (Jul 15, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> Colocrossing secretly owns it. Wink.


Of course they do...    If they don't multiple spy agencies / outsourced intelligence agencies are hosting on their network and making multiple unauthorized backups and derivatives... Ownership is 9/10th's of the law... so I guess they can claim more derivatives and thereby ownership...


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 16, 2014)

Well at least I can claim that I was one of the first 10 peeps who signed up. That should count for something haha.


----------



## drmike (Jul 16, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> Well at least I can claim that I was one of the first 10 peeps who signed up. That should count for something haha.


You definitely are in the VPS industry Illuminati.


----------



## mitgib (Aug 21, 2014)

drmike said:


> You definitely are in the VPS industry Illuminati.


Oh, that sounds like a badge of honor


----------



## serverian (Aug 21, 2014)

mitgib said:


> Oh, that sounds like a badge of honor


Tim is back!


----------

